# [Compilation] [resolu] Quel remplaçant pour mkinitcpio ?

## bpier

Compilant mes noyaux, n'utilisant pas genkernel (qui n'est pas installé sur ma bécane), j'utilisais mkinitcpio pour construire le fichier /boot/initramfs... Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, il n'y a plus de mkinitcpio dans la base. Alors, ma question est simple : quel est son remplaçant ? Je n'arrive pas à savoir. merci

----------

## bpier

J'ai la réponse : dracut. gentoo se "fédorise" de plus en plus.

----------

## pti-rem

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dracut

----------

## xaviermiller

 *bpier wrote:*   

> J'ai la réponse : dracut. gentoo se "fédorise" de plus en plus.

 

C'est linux en général qui se potterise  :Sad: 

/me envisage sérieusement de passer au diablotin si ça continue à pousser des énièmes réécritures de surcouches inutiles...

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *bpier wrote:*   J'ai la réponse : dracut. gentoo se "fédorise" de plus en plus. 
> 
> C'est linux en général qui se potterise 

 

 :Laughing:  héhé vous êtes "au taquet" ce soir ! 

@OP:> Blague à part, il n'y a pas réellement besoin de dracut sur le fond (pis y'a toujours genkernel en alternative) ;

et ça se fait très bien à la mano aussi i.e. que ce soit via le script "gen_init_cpio" des sources kernel ou un simple oneliner à base de cpio et gzip   :Wink: 

----------

## bpier

Boozo, ta solution m'intéresse. Faut juste taper la commande :  cpio -i -d -H newc -F initramfs_data.cpio --no-absolute-filenames

C'est bien ça ? En tout cas, j'essaierai.

----------

## boozo

j'ai plus la commande en tête vu que je l'ai collé dans un script mais ça se trouve un peu partout sur le net et pis y'a toujours des variantes pour faire une même chose.

En gros, c'est toujours plus ou moins faire un rep d'accueil pour mettre tout ce qui qui sera utile avec l'arborescence nécessaire et l'init script. Et quand tu veux (ré-)générer l'initramfs tu lances i.e. un find afin parcourir l'ensemble qui passe le tout à cpio et tu surcompresses le tout.

Edit: D'après le man faut revoir certaines options (i.e. pour la création c'est "-o" et non "-i") mais tu vas très vite t'arranger comme tu veux

Edit 2: arf! oui pardon, je viens de relire la doc kernel donc dans ce cas là oui c'est bon pour extraire une image existante

----------

## bpier

Merci boozo. C'est clair et limpide comme explication

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Et sinon le meilleur tuto (selon moi) pour faire son initramfs avec les scripts du kernel :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Early_Userspace_Mounting

Bon après il faut évidemment l'adapter à ce qu'on veut faire...

Donc la commande :

```
 

scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh -o /boot/initrd.cpio.gz /usr/src/initramfs/initramfs_list
```

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est linux en général qui se potterise 
> 
> /me envisage sérieusement de passer au diablotin si ça continue à pousser des énièmes réécritures de surcouches inutiles...

 

Alors qu'il y aurait bien besoin de réécrire des couches utiles style DBus... et là rien (pour le moment aucune des solutions proposées sont satisfaisantes, et pourtant ce serait pas si compliqué)

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Alors qu'il y aurait bien besoin de réécrire des couches utiles style DBus... et là rien (pour le moment aucune des solutions proposées sont satisfaisantes, et pourtant ce serait pas si compliqué)

 

Je croyais qu'il fallait être poli sur ce forum ?!?!   :Shocked: 

----------

